# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  ارسال اطلاعات

## majidsoft

سلام
من در یک گروه کاری یک برنامه دارم که اطلاعات را وارد می کنه و چند برنامه دارم که اطلاعات را از دیتابیس می گیره
حالا می خوام هنگامی که در برنامه اول یک رکورد جدید ثبت می شه  مقدار یکی از فیلدهای رکورد به تمام برنامه ها ارسال بشه و اون برنامه های اون مقدار رو نشون بدن
من از SQL 2005 استفاده می کنم
با تشکر

----------


## mehdi58

> سلام
> من در یک گروه کاری یک برنامه دارم که اطلاعات را وارد می کنه و چند برنامه دارم که اطلاعات را از دیتابیس می گیره
> حالا می خوام هنگامی که در برنامه اول یک رکورد جدید ثبت می شه  مقدار یکی از فیلدهای رکورد به تمام برنامه ها ارسال بشه و اون برنامه های اون مقدار رو نشون بدن
> من از SQL 2005 استفاده می کنم
> با تشکر


اگر سوالتان را درست متوجه شده باشم فكر مي كنم شما مي توانيد از SQL Notification استفاده كنيد .

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
برای اینکار اگر از معماری سه لایه استفاده میکنید میتوانید توسط لایه میانی اینکار رو انجام دهید.
در غیر اینصورت بهترین روش استفاده از  Notification Services هست.

----------

